# 1995 Skyline R33 GTR



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

I have just bought The purple veilside R33 GTR skyline which has been looked after by you guys. I bought it of a guy called corry hampson.

I am wanting to uprate it's power, i have about £1000 - £1500 atm to spend, what would you suggest to be the next mod as i think it is already mapped etc.. to stage 1.

Also i have been offered a APEXI PFC with commander, is this worth getting ? how would i go about setting it up when installed ?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Hi Pob*

Could you give me a call in the Abbey office on 01883 7 32 33  1


----------

